# Krishnamurti



## bscastro (Apr 26, 2002)

I am currently reading Krishnamurti's _Think on These Things_ . It is very interesting, although some of it I do not feel I "know" even though on one level I understand what he is saying. I know Krishnamurti has had some influence on Bruce Lee and I was wondering if anybody else has read his works. 

If so, are there any passages or thoughts you have found particularly enlightening?

One I found particularly relevant to a situation was his discussion of intelligence and how to try to "strive for intelligence" just kept us trapped. 

For me, I related this to a recent sparring experience. I was sparring against my instructor and the senior student of the class. I am not as experienced with the full contact sparring and found myself getting very frustrated. I would try to "pull off" moves and combinations which of course did not worked.

Afterwards, my instructor said I was doing well, but I was not satisfied. However, after reading the particular passage about intelligence (and similar themes in other parts of the book), I realized that by my "trying" too hard to "be" good, I stopped "being." It all clicked when my instructor told me to "just be. Don't try to do this or do that. Just...do." 

In any case, the take home message for me was to keep training hard and during the sparring sessions--the "testing" of what I had learned--to just let it go and let my training take me where it took me. If I made mistakes, I learn from them. When I do things good, I note it and hope to keep doing them. I hope it will help me become less tentative and more relaxed.

I can see how these thoughts have been reflected also in Bruce Lee's writing.

In any case, has anyone else found Krishnamurti's writing helpful or enlightening?

Bryan


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 26, 2002)

Musashi called what you describe "The Void"...........respects.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> 
> *Musashi called what you describe "The Void"...........respects. *



And to quote another famous 'master':



> No.  Try not.  Do.  Or do not.  There is no try.
> -_Yoda_




Cthulhu


----------



## bscastro (Apr 26, 2002)

Or to quote another master:
"Don't cross street, you okay. Cross street, you okay. Stand in middle, get squashed like grape."
--Mr. Miyagi

But seriously, anybody read Krishnamurti?


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 26, 2002)

sorry B,  i have not. but, from what you say, im gonna look into it.....respects.


----------



## Kiwi (Jul 6, 2002)

I started "Education & the Significance of Life". What I have read is very interesting and I would recommend it to anyone. 

Someone told me (I am not sure if it is true or not or how correct I have it, but I like the anecdote) that Krishnamurti once told his "followers" that he was going to form an organization and invited them to come to the first meeting. When they came together to form the organization he basically told them that forming an institution to follow him goes against his teachings and that they had missed the point! 

Really, be open minded and read krishnamurti, you might learn something about yourself 

Regards,
Kiwi


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 6, 2002)

what books are in his collection, and which do you reccommend?


----------



## Kiwi (Jul 13, 2002)

You can read some of his stuff here:


http://www.well.com/user/jct/


Regards,
Kiwi


----------



## Kiwi (Jul 13, 2002)

Sorry, wrong dude. Heh heh...

How about this instead...

http://www.katinkahesselink.net/kr/


----------



## TargetAlex (Jul 14, 2002)

The krishnamurti Foundation of America has a website: www.kfa.org Some interesting stuff there.


----------

